# twarz = oczy?



## anthox

Cześć,

W tym opowiadaniu, bohater ma koszmar, w którym wchodzi na niesamowitą, plugawą klatkę schodową i spotyka się pewnego dziwnego starca z kapeluszem nasuniętym na czoło. Później spotyka się go jeszcze raz:

"Kapelusz nie ocieniał mu teraz twarzy - ha, ha! - on jej nigdy nie mógł zakrywać, bo w miejscu twarzy czerniały tylko dwie puste jamy!..." (Grabiński, Przed drogą daleką, 1920s).

Jasne, że "dwie puste jamy" odnosi się do oczodołów, ale nigdy nie widziałem słowa "twarzy" używanej w tym sposób. Myśłałem, że to jest podobne do "oblicza", znacząc cała przednia część głowy wliczając usta, nos, policzki itd. Ale może się odnosić tylko do oczu?

Dzięki za pomoc!


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> Ale może się odnosić tylko do oczu?


Nie, nie może. Twarz to całość. No ale Grabiński już różne dziwne rzeczy wymyślał.


----------



## rotan

A gdzie tu jest przypisywanie znaczenia twarzy samym oczom?
Ja tu widze zabieg wrecz przeciwny, widze wlasnie zaprzeczenie takiemu stwierdzeniu na podstawie ujrzenia tylko samych 'pustych jam'


----------



## anthox

rotan said:


> A gdzie tu jest przypisywanie znaczenia twarzy samym oczom?
> Ja tu widze zabieg wrecz przeciwny, widze wlasnie zaprzeczenie takiemu stwierdzeniu na podstawie ujrzenia tylko samych 'pustych jam'



Bo mamy ten mały dowcip, "on jej (twarzy) nie mógł zakrywać (bo twarzy nie ma)", oraz "w miejscu twarzy tylko dwie puste jamy". Te jamy lub oczodoły nie objemują całą twarz; ktoś może mieć twarz a nie oczu. Albo, może to po prostu znaczy, że nie ma skóry na twarz, jest tylko czaszka? Natomiast w takim razie, musi być "trzy puste jamy" bo nie ma nosa.


----------



## zaffy

anthox said:


> "Kapelusz nie ocieniał mu teraz twarzy - ha, ha! - on jej nigdy nie mógł zakrywać, bo w miejscu twarzy czerniały tylko dwie puste jamy!..."



Czytam i czytam ten fragment i tak jakby ominął fragment: 

_Kapelusz nie ocieniał mu teraz twarzy — ha, ha! — on jej nigdy nie mógł zakrywać, bo w miejscu twarzy, gdzie miał mieć oczy,  czerniały tam tylko dwie puste jamy!._

Ale nawet jak miał tam jamy zamiast oczu, to czemu nie mógł ich zakrywać?


----------



## rotan

anthox said:


> Bo mamy ten mały dowcip, "on jej (twarzy) nie mógł zakrywać (bo twarzy nie ma)", oraz "w miejscu twarzy tylko dwie puste jamy". Te jamy lub oczodoły nie objemują całą twarz; ktoś może mieć twarz a nie oczu. Albo, może to po prostu znaczy, że nie ma skóry na twarz, jest tylko czaszka? Natomiast w takim razie, musi być "trzy puste jamy" bo nie ma nosa.


Na moje zle to interpretujesz
To tak jakby wyobrazic sobie sytuacje w ktorej znasz osobe ktora o nic nie dba i zyje w strasznym syfie
I powiedzialbys o jej domu "to nigdy nie byl dom, to zwykly chlew", z racji jego stanu
Tak sam zabieg, choc nieco doslowniejszy, jest tutaj; kapelusz nie mogl przykrywac twarzy bo to nigdy nie byla twarz, rowniez z racji jej 'stanu' (tutaj nalezy rozumiec stan jako niekompletnosc)

No chyba ze to ja czegos nie rozumiem...


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> To tak jakby wyobrazic sobie sytuacje w ktorej znasz osobe ktora o nic nie dba i zyje w strasznym syfie
> I powiedzialbys o jej domu "to nigdy nie byl dom, to zwykly chlew"


Ma to sens. _Nie mógł posprzątać domu, bo to nie był dom tylko chlew. 
Nie mógł zakrywać twarzy, bo to nie była twarz tylko jakieś straszydło z jamami._


----------



## rotan

Tak, wlasnie takie cos chce przekazac, choc tak jak wspomnialem, przy twarzy jest to doslowniejsze, bo nawet jesli stan domu jest oplakany to w teorii to wciaz dom
Ale chodzi mi wlasnie o sam zamysl


----------



## anthox

zaffy said:


> Ma to sens. _Nie mógł posprzątać domu, bo to nie był dom tylko chlew.
> Nie mógł zasłonić twarzy, bo to nie była twarz_.





> kapelusz nie mogl przykrywac twarzy bo to nigdy nie byla twarz, rowniez z racji jej 'stanu' (tutaj nalezy rozumiec stan jako niekompletnosc)



Innymi słowy, nie ma twarzy bo twarzy nie ma bez oczu? Myślę, że dobrze zrozumiałem. Dziękuję wam obu.


----------



## rotan

Twoja poczatkowa interpretacja byla taka ze glowa z samymi oczodolami zostala nazwana twarza, a tu jest wrecz przeciwnie, ona zostala przez to miana twarzy pozbawiona


----------

